# Newby Directions



## perry6217 (Feb 20, 2008)

My husband and I are new to the Topsail Rally. What is the best directions to Topsail? We will be traveling I-10 Eastbound from Pensacola. Topsail or Bust!


----------



## mjwkmg (Jul 16, 2007)

dylan said:


> My husband and I are new to the Topsail Rally. What is the best directions to Topsail? We will be traveling I-10 Eastbound from Pensacola. Topsail or Bust!


Look on map it. You sure do not want to take the Destin Toll bridge. You will go past that exit. Whenever you get to 98 you will take a right and go a few miles and you will see a sign. on your left.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Gail,

Traveling east on I-10, you will come to a town called DeFuniak Springs, exit number 85 I do believe. Take the exit there and take US 331 south. This is a two lane highway all the way to US 98, between 30 - 35 miles. You will dead end to US 98. Turn right onto US 98 and travel 6 miles then turn left onto Hwy 30A, there will be a traffic light there with a sign for Topsail, and the gate will be about a quarter mile down on your right. Do not turn into the first gate that says Topsail. That is the day use gate. Go to the second gate and turn in. If you need anymore help just let me know.

See you in a few days.

Leon


----------



## perry6217 (Feb 20, 2008)

Crawfish said:


> Hey Gail,
> 
> Traveling east on I-10, you will come to a town called DeFuniak Springs, exit number 85 I do believe. Take the exit there and take US 331 south. This is a two lane highway all the way to US 98, between 30 - 35 miles. You will dead end to US 98. Turn right onto US 98 and travel 6 miles then turn left onto Hwy 30A, there will be a traffic light there with a sign for Topsail, and the gate will be about a quarter mile down on your right. Do not turn into the first gate that says Topsail. That is the day use gate. Go to the second gate and turn in. If you need anymore help just let me know.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great directions. See you guys there on Saturday.


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Crawfish said:


> Hey Gail,
> 
> Traveling east on I-10, you will come to a town called DeFuniak Springs, exit number 85 I do believe. Take the exit there and take US 331 south. This is a two lane highway all the way to US 98, between 30 - 35 miles. You will dead end to US 98. Turn right onto US 98 and travel 6 miles then turn left onto Hwy 30A, there will be a traffic light there with a sign for Topsail, and the gate will be about a quarter mile down on your right. Do not turn into the first gate that says Topsail. That is the day use gate. Go to the second gate and turn in. If you need anymore help just let me know.
> 
> ...


I take it I don't want to come in on 98 from Mobile/Pensacola ? 
What about taking 85/20/293/98/30a from I-10 and coming in from there? 
I'm sure there's a good reason to go further to get to 331 ???

Thanks,
Brent


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Take it from one who has driven 98 between P'cola and Destin. It can be pretty congested this time of year. Though I don't know if I-10 to 331 is any faster as it adds a few miles, but it is undoubtedly less frustrating.

Bob


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

As Bob said, you don't want to travel 98 from Pensacola to Destin. Way to busy and slow traveling. It might be a few miles further to US 331 but it will be a lot quicker.

Leon


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Crawfish said:


> As Bob said, you don't want to travel 98 from Pensacola to Destin. Way be busy and slow traveling. It might be a few miles further to US 331 but it will be a lot quicker.
> 
> Leon


Figured it must be like the strip at Myrtle Beach, it creeps in summer time.

What about taking exit 56 on I-10 and taking 85 to 20 to 293 to 98 to 30a ? 
Still better to go over to 331 ?

Brent


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

If you go that route you will be paying a huge toll at the bridge that crosses the bay on Hwy 293, and also the bridge comes out in Destin and you will be tied up in traffic there. The bridge on 331 is not a toll bridge and the traffic on 98 from 331 is not bad at all.

Leon


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Crawfish said:


> If you go that route you will be paying a huge toll at the bridge that crosses the bay on Hwy 293, and also the bridge comes out in Destin and you will be tied up in traffic there. The bridge on 331 is not a toll bridge and the traffic on 98 from 331 is not bad at all.
> 
> Leon


Ah, I see now. On to 331 it is. Not to mention the grief I would get for having the DW on a bridge that long! After the hogback in Utah on route 12 and the shelf roads on the million dollar highway, I don't know if she could take any more. The bridge over lake Eufaula in Oklahoma wasn't her favorite either.

Haven't heard back on the Friday nite site yet. Heading to Vicksburg today, hope their wifi works so I can check in.

Brent


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Wolfpackers said:


> Figured it must be like the strip at Myrtle Beach


Except the beach is MUCH nicer!


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

OK, we just got set-up in Vicksburg for the night. I'm still in the market for a site for Friday nite, so Billy, if you would get the ins/outs on how I get a walk up site, I'd appreciate it. Would hate to show up for one and then have to find another park tho. Maybe the rangers can tell you what is the earliest one can be purchased and if they usually sell out each day and by what time of day ?

There are 3 listed for Friday nite in Palm Circle. 104 is showing as available for Friday nite and 106 & 113 are showing as available for Thur & Fri. DW just gave me the green flag to come on in to Topsail on Thurs if we can get a site for both nites. Course if we drive hard tomorrow it would be late afternoon/early evening when we arrive.

Could be I have a better chance of getting a walkup site on Thur for 2 nites than on Fri for 1 nite ??

What to do, what to do ? Maybe I will end up staying in Mobile for 2 nites ?

Thanks for the help Billy & Leon.

Brent


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Brent, 
The only site open is #25 for Friday night. They may have some walk-ins open on Thursday night. Just call the park tomorrow morning and see if they will have a walk-in availiable. Their number is 850-267-0299.

Leon


----------

